# UTI/Puppy vaginitis??



## Pegsgold (Apr 25, 2009)

My 15 week old puppy has been treated twice for a UTI. 2 days after finishing the antibiotic, she starts again with the squatting and straining. We are back to accidents and getting up at night to go out. Took her to the vet tonight, and based on visable discharge it is felt it is not a UTI but vaginitis. I was given a different antibiotic for an additional 2 weeks.  My concern is giving this little girl all these different antibiotics, but I sure hate to see her sufferring. I have her on probiotics and have read some people try vitamin C and cranberry capsules, but how much?? Any suggestions/help would be greatly appreciated. I have had little girl pups with this problem in the past, but never to this degree.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,
Sorry your girl is dealing with UTI's. Some people have used a hypoallergenic baby wipes (use store brand) and wipe her when she comes in to help bacteria from getting in. I understand it can sometimes take several times with antibiotics to finally get it under control. Good luck

Here are some threads from several members that have dealt with this issue. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=54706&highlight=UTI%27s
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=55711&highlight=UTI's
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=55727&highlight=UTI's
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=52738&highlight=UTI's
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=46196&highlight=UTI's

Tried to put something different in the threads to show food can help, cranberry and also a specialist.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

My little Chloe had it when we first got her, the first round of antibiotics didn't do it. The vet put her on a higher dose for 14 days and it kicked it. 

No problems since! The vet told me there is really only one antibiotic they use in pups and it was Clavamox, she wouldn't put her on any other ones.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Pegsgold said:


> My 15 week old puppy has been treated twice for a UTI. 2 days after finishing the antibiotic, she starts again with the squatting and straining. We are back to accidents and getting up at night to go out. Took her to the vet tonight, and based on visable discharge it is felt it is not a UTI but vaginitis. I was given a different antibiotic for an additional 2 weeks.  My concern is giving this little girl all these different antibiotics, but I sure hate to see her sufferring. I have her on probiotics and have read some people try vitamin C and cranberry capsules, but how much?? Any suggestions/help would be greatly appreciated. I have had little girl pups with this problem in the past, but never to this degree.


I basically just went through the same thing as you. I noticed Flora had some vaginitis, so on her regular 4 month check up I mentioned it. The vet took a urine sample which came back positive for bacteria, so they put Flora on a 2 week course of antibiotics. 2 weeks later, she tested positive again along with the addition of urine crystals. They put her on a 2 week course of another antibiotic. She tested positive again, although the crystals were gone. So they took a sterile urine sample directly from her bladder, which actually came out negative for any infection, and that in combination with the fact that Flora could hold her bladder for 9 hours at night and NEVER went in the house, led my doctor to believe that the reason her last sample was positive was because it had been infected by the bacteria from Flora's persistent vaginitis, not because she had a UTI.

So we're off antibiotics now. I keep Flora clean by wiping her down once or twice a day and giving her regular baths. The vet strongly recommended I wait until after Flora has gone through her first heat before spaying her, as it should help reduce the chances of her getting vaginitis and UTIs as an adult. I don't really want to deal with a bitch in heat, but we're going to do it for the sake of Flora's overall health.

I'm sorry to hear you've been having all these problems. I know exactly how frustrating it is and how uncomfortable feeling it is to put your puppy on all of these drugs. You say that the vet based his or her decision on a discharge - did they do a urinalysis? It might actually be worthwhile to do a sterile urine culture to determine if the bacteria is actually in her urine, or if it's just coming from the vaginitis, because it really does sound like your girl has a UTI if she's straining and getting up at night to to potty.  Keep us updated. She'll get better, it just takes time (or a heat cycle, for some of us. )

Oh, and the two antibiotics Flora was on were Simplifex and Clavamox


----------



## Pegsgold (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies. First med was amoxicillin, then clavimox. Last urine was negative. According to my vet, if it was still a UTI she would not expect to see so much "stickiness", just lots of squatting and needing to go out. She definately has a discharge and really has not been asking to go as much today, but when she does I still see lots of squatting. Have added some yogurt to her diet as some have suggested. As far as Cranberry or vitamin C, does anyone know how much? The antibiotic she is on now is Cephalexin/Keflex. It is more seen used in skin problems, the thought being that the skin/tissue externally is so irritated that if this is controlled she may stop the squatting and straining. And yes my vet also has suggested let her have one heat cycle. Thanks again for trying to help.


----------

